# torque specs for dogbone mount



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

i thought they used to be in the FAQ's, but i was unable to find them.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

bump!


----------



## ReverendHorton (Sep 27, 2000)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

even though I didn't buy the autotech mounts, I printed out the autotech manual (need adobe acrobat) and used that. Torque specs are in there.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (ReverendHorton)*

i just installed these SOB's...my god! the car rattles and vibrates like MAD! i am going to try leaving one bushing in and replacing the other with the stock to see how that feels.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

ok, so i yanked the poly bushing out (the one closer to the engine) and reinstalled the stock one. the vibrations did calm down, but they are still pretty annoying. ill throw the other one back in tommorrow morning.


----------



## JJ2K1 (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

well, any numbers on how much you should torque down the bolt for the mount? i'm afraid i may have tightened it too much, therefor causing unneccesary vibration.


----------



## BobbyJ (Aug 21, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

LOL: I felt the same exact way.


----------



## 1.8fla (Jan 1, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (JJ2K1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *JJ2K1* »_well, any numbers on how much you should torque down the bolt for the mount? i'm afraid i may have tightened it too much, therefor causing unneccesary vibration.

According to the autotech instructions - 
18 ft-lb on the bolt holding the whole thing together
15 ft-lb + 1/4 turn on the bolts holding hte mount to the subframe
30 ft-lb + 1/4 turn on the bolts holding the mount to the transmission (both of them)
I used these specs with the ES mounts, worked fine. I did leave out the forward round bushing though, changing only the two oval ones. Seems to have worked fine. Wheelhop is almost gone, shifting is much smoother, and the vibs aren't too bad.

EDIT - I also remember a while back reading about someone that used a thin piece of rubber as a shim between the mount and subframe, taking some of the vibrations out without sacrificing rigidity. You may want to look into that.



_Modified by 1.8fla at 7:39 PM 4-18-2004_


----------



## The Mailman (Oct 22, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (1.8fla)*

This is the write-up I used as a guideline during my install...
http://www.ottawa-vdubbing.com...e.htm
I didn't have the same problem he did w/ installing the new bushings though, my mount wasn't hard at all to put back together. He states the frame & tranny mount in Nm though opposed to ft/lb like he did for the mount itself....don't know why, but I did the math and they work out to 15ft/lb for frame & 30ft/lb for tranny (both #'s rounded up). Regardless, it was a great write-up. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## QT_GTI (Mar 20, 2002)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (The Mailman)*

check out VF engineering for specs..


----------



## ALTRn8 (May 4, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (QT_GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *QT_GTI* »_check out VF engineering for specs..


Per VF's Site

Subframe x 2: 18 FT/LB
Pendulum: 30 FT/LB
PeNDULUM to Tranny Bolt: 30 FT/LB


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (ALTRn8)*

how are the ECS bushings? I'm thinking about getting these


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (VolksportGTi)*

i had installed them for a matter of minutes before deciding to remove them. the shift feel increased greatly and the motor movement decreased a large su, BUT the vibrations were too much for me, i like the refinement of my VW.


----------



## SnowGTI2003 (Jan 8, 2004)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

The ECS bushing need some time to "settle-in". Mine were quite annoying at first, but after 1000k are excellent. I get very little vibration at idle now.


----------



## mwwVW (Mar 31, 2003)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (SnowGTI2003)*


_Quote, originally posted by *SnowGTI2003* »_The ECS bushing need some time to "settle-in". Mine were quite annoying at first, but after 1000k are excellent. I get very little vibration at idle now.

i bought mine used, so they were already "broken in"....


----------



## OptimusGlen (Feb 14, 2002)

*Re: torque specs for dogbone mount (mwwhonda)*

I ordered the "wheel hop eliminator" kit with the dogbone inserts, and control arm bushings, but I don't know if it comes with the other round engine mount...does anybody know? or are there 2 round engine mounts? I have no clue


----------

